# Caryl Baker Visage



## Jozie (Apr 27, 2005)

When it comes to skincare I use to exclusively use Clinique, but lately I've been all over Caryl Baker products, my entire skincare routine is done with their products- right down to my sunblock. 

However, I seriously dislike the make-up they put out, the quality just isn't there. I get all my waxing done at the location here, amazing service and knowledgable staff. 

Anyone else have any experience with them or their products?


----------



## maryam (Apr 27, 2005)

I actually have used their skincare and makeup, namely their cleanser, toner, and moisturizer for combo skin and their natural balance foundation and brushes. I like the foundation but they don't have a good enough colour range and their brushes are actually quite good. However, i find some of the girls really stroppy so that turned me right off their products.


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 28, 2005)

i get my facials and peels done there.

but i find their products expensive for what you get and their colour ranges limited.

though i do have the most gorgeous purple eye shadow from them - African Violet!


----------



## BaAZiGar (Mar 26, 2009)

i love their brushes


----------

